# Black Walnut vs Walnut



## Johnturner (Dec 7, 2018)

Is there any appreciable difference between walnut and Black walnut, looks wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2018)

Yes, google black walnut, claro, english, barstogne, etc. Just like any other species, variety.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 7, 2018)

Take a look at the various walnut pages on my site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2018)

phinds said:


> Take a look at the various walnut pages on my site.


Sorry- never even thought of that option- the best option. It has been a very crazy week....


----------

